# Looking For Motorhome/RV w/Builtin Motorcycle Storage Space



## TMitchell (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a brand of motorhome/RV that has built in storage for carrying motorcycles?


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 5, 2007)

Re: Looking For Motorhome/RV w/Builtin Motorcycle Storage Space

How about a custom built??  www.spartenhauler.com


----------



## mrscoyote (Nov 5, 2007)

Re: Looking For Motorhome/RV w/Builtin Motorcycle Storage Space

Sounds like a funmover would be what your looking for.


----------



## kmb1768 (Nov 5, 2007)

Re: Looking For Motorhome/RV w/Builtin Motorcycle Storage Space

Check out the 341 SD model of Sunnybrook's Sunset creek line.  Its a TT but the back room has a drop door ramp (along w/ double bunks, one folds up).  Its still homey like a tt but has theextra toy hauler capabilities.  We've got one locally so I've seen the insides and I"m impressed.  I think its what we'll end up going with in the end


----------



## Kerri (Nov 7, 2007)

RE: Looking For Motorhome/RV w/Builtin Motorcycle Storage Space

Here goes my thoughts. I truly enjoy my Forest River 06 Wild Wood Toy Hauler. It sleeps 6(5 really- 4 just great) now in my toy room. It fits, two 4 wheelers, 2 full size bikes and if packed right 4 dirt bikes. Now the best part of this is the back wall drops to unload. Now during the time we're not hauling those toys, I can put my show dogs in and off we go once more. It's 29 ft and has a generator plus hauls 28 gallons of fuel. Along with 50 gallons of fresh water. Can you say FUN!! I love it. 
Kerri


----------



## Poyfrhdelop (Jan 15, 2015)

Very good and informative exchange .. Thank you!


----------

